# "Fawn" colored?



## Msutt (Sep 1, 2015)

Hi! I always knew my male dog was unique. I think he is beautiful! Just curious if there are others like him! Just recently found where they are termed fawn color, any other description they go by?


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

genetically a sable. very pretty!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Yes, agree, a very light cream sable.

Usually the term fawn is for a genetically black and tan with no black, so that the dog is solid tan. Your boy is a pale red sable, so technically, not a fawn, but handsome nonetheless.


----------



## wxguy23 (Oct 30, 2017)

Hi, my name is Stone.


----------



## Kett44 (Jan 10, 2019)

Just out of curiosity how light was your puppy when he was born? I’m looking at a verrrrry light sable not quite dawn and I’d imagine he would grow to be similar to your gorgeous guy!


----------

